# uid



## nORKy (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,

What is the max value of a UID?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2013)

I think FreeBSD uses a 32 bit UID.


----------



## nORKy (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, so something like '4 294 967 295'. Do you know if nfsuserd supports UIDs above 65534? 

Thanks you.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking at the man page for nfsuserd(8) it says, at the bottom, that it uses the standard library calls like getpwent(3). So I would guess it has the same UID limits.


----------



## nORKy (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you. So my problem is Winbind. When I create a user in my Samba domain, the new user has a value of 3000002. I give him some directories and mount with NFS. On the NFS client, the new UID is 65534 (nobody). I think I will use old method and create a Unix user too.


----------

